# Good Area to live in Etobicoke



## TBemba

Hello all,

I have finally found a job! and it's in Etobicoke. I will be doing a 100 km one way drive until I sell my house and move to the Big City.

Not being from around the Toronto area, I was wondering if anyone can tell me of a great/good area to live. I plan on renting an apartment until I get settled.


Thanks.


----------



## cichlidspiro

My dad has been a real estate agent for the past 8 years, and still is.

647-244-1180 his name is tony


----------



## 50seven

I'm working in Swansea... it's a nice neighbourhood- right overlooking the Humber river...


----------



## sig

TBemba said:


> Hello all,
> I was wondering if anyone can tell me of a great/good area to live. I plan on renting an apartment until I get settled.
> 
> Thanks.


I suggest to avoid Toronto at any cost. the city rapidly loses middle class neighborhoods . In few years 2025 (it is not me saying. toronto star does.) this city will be one big Jane/Finch area.
Go to suburbans

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Ciddian

I've always liked my area of scarborough. (Dun dun DUNNN!) LOL I am in the birchmount and danforth area. Very close to the subway, shopping is just next door and the area is fairly calm. 

Living right on birchmount itself does have some issues but mainly its not too bad. I have lived in the o'conner and st.clair area and hated it. Apts are horrid.


----------



## ameekplec.

Which part of etobicoke are you working? Etobicoke is a big area!


----------



## tom g

*area*

i think no matter what or where u pick there are problems same goes thos that there are fabulous pockets in the middle of bad areas , the best thing to do in my opinion would be to post what area u are gonna be working in. then go from there poss look into crime rates and such go to the local police station and ask a few questions . just like the saying for all the bad in the world there is a little bit of good , and all the good in the world there is a little bit of bad , so give us a general area maybe we can help u find a nice pocket .
cheers and good luck with the new job
tom


----------



## solarz

I lived in Etobicoke for a couple of months in 2008, on Royal York near the Mimico Go station. The neighborhood was kind of run-down and poor, but it was pretty quiet during the time I was there.

You can also consider Mississauga, not all that far from Etobicoke.


----------



## PACMAN

Welcome to Etobicoke!

I am an Etobicokian born and raised. Located near Kipling/Rathburn. My area is above average, but not as wealthy as thorncrest village across the street(million $+ houses)

I disagree with Sig (and the Toronto Star) when he says that toronto will be one big Jane/Finch by 2025.

Are you planning on buying a house or renting? It all depends on your budget, in order to answer where you can live. 

The bloor west village area is a nice place to live, Same with the Swansea area. It's a yuppie kind of area if you ask me. 

Whereabouts are you working in Etobicoke?

More background is needed to help you out further!

EDIT: OK so you said you wanted to rent. In that case, there are apartments at the food of Windermere. not sure about vacancy, but they are there, and will be super close to your place of employment. Also, some condos where you might find some places to rent along queensway.

How close do you want to be to your job?


----------



## missindifferent

sig said:


> I suggest to avoid Toronto at any cost. the city rapidly loses middle class neighborhoods . In few years 2025 (it is not me saying. toronto star does.) this city will be one big Jane/Finch area.
> Go to suburbans


Etobicoke is the suburbs...

Besides, that claim sounds very outlandish. I can't find the article.
Previously ghetto areas in Toronto have been redeveloped (e.g. Leslieville, "upper beaches"), they have gotten better and not worse. Unless we have a US style default-athon, I really can't see that happening...


----------



## TBemba

ameekplec. said:


> Which part of etobicoke are you working? Etobicoke is a big area!


I am working in the West Mall Area. So somewhere close. The drive takes about 1hr and a half now. I can't imagine what it will be in the winter.


----------

